# System problem



## MotazFA (Oct 5, 2019)

I've recently tried to deactivate the annoying auto login feature in win8.1.

The method I used required adding a logon script to gpedit.msc

Script name -
C:\Windows\System32\reg.exe

Script Parameters-
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Authentication\LogonUI\UserSwitch /v Enabled /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f

I don't understand it's job but the only safeguard I had that no one in the comments of the guide warned heavily of major problems (kind of a dumb choice).


Later I realized I've F***** up the system.

The device I used have 2 Users. A regular and an Administrator. All of this was done on the Administrator account obviously.


When I powered on the device it didn't auto login as I wanted but the admin couldn't be logged into because it disappeared! Tried to undo the process from the regular user but access denied. Tried to get permission using admin password, it gave me a dialog window asked for password but there was no box to enter it.

I checked the users folder and there was one for the admin.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Were you able to get to your Registry backup? https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/322756/how-to-back-up-and-restore-the-registry-in-windows


----------

